# Lens ring tightening.  Is it possible?



## railman44 (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it possible to tighten a lens aperture ring?  If its possible, are we talking major dollar surgery here?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 21, 2004)

railman44 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to tighten a lens aperture ring?  If its possible, are we talking major dollar surgery here?



A few questions come to mind...  Is the ring loose?  Also, does the aperture function properly despite the looseness of the ring?  If the answer is yes in both cases then it's easy to fix, you could either take it to a certified camera repair shop in your area or do it yourself with small screwdrivers (jeweler's variety) and some magnifying glasses.


----------



## railman44 (Oct 21, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> railman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The answer is yes to both your questions.  I guess my next question is what screw(s) would do the job?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 21, 2004)

> The answer is yes to both your questions. I guess my next question is what screw(s) would do the job?



Are there any visible screws?  Sometimes they are very small and hard to see.  Usually they run along the ring, 3 to 4.

Also, do you have or can you post a picture of the lens?  That would help.


----------



## railman44 (Oct 21, 2004)

The only screws I can see and they are small are attaching the bayonet mount (at least thats what I call it) to the ring.  It's an old Nikon 20mm AI lens.  I wouldn't be so concerned but the glass is wonderful.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 22, 2004)

railman44 said:
			
		

> The only screws I can see and they are small are attaching the bayonet mount (at least thats what I call it) to the ring.  It's an old Nikon 20mm AI lens.  I wouldn't be so concerned but the glass is wonderful.



For a lens like this I would definitely try a camera shop.  They will give you a free estimate, tell them you just want one thing done to it and that'd be the tightening of that particular ring.  Many times they will suggest you do a CLA, which is in addition to fixing the above problem.  If your lens is clean you won't need it, and it sounds like it is.

Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------

